# Flash player on cyanogen rc 1.6



## RayKinStL (Jul 7, 2011)

Hey guys,

Just got around to updating cyanogen. What is everyone using for flash. Market version only has audio. I've tried some older apks I found online but everything is jumpy. It plays videos at like x2 speed. So does anyone have a link to the best version of flash to use? Or is there a tweak to the market version to get video working? Appreciate any assistance.

Thanks, Ray


----------



## Jaxidian (Jun 6, 2011)

Try 10.2 rather than 10.3 (the market version). Sorry, don't have links on my phone.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## Grizzly420 (Jul 31, 2011)

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1010606

Try this


----------



## dragonsanus (Aug 17, 2011)

Grizzly420 said:


> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1010606
> 
> Try this


When I download to my phone I don't get an apk. I get "attachment.PHP". How do I use it? Thanks.


----------



## Jaxidian (Jun 6, 2011)

dragonsanus said:


> When I download to my phone I don't get an apk. I get "attachment.PHP". How do I use it? Thanks.


How exactly are you downloading to your phone? Chrome-to-Phone? Long-press? Neither of these will work. Go to that XDA page on your phone, login to XDA, and then single-click the file to download it. The PHP file probably has a 301/302 redirect which causes issues with "save as" functionalities. Additionally, you may need to change your browser's user agent.


----------



## cornjigglies (Aug 21, 2011)

Don't remember where I saw this, but credit is due 2 someone. Your mileage may vary.

I installed newest flash from market, but think this works on other versions 2.

Go to
data/data/com.android.browser/app_plugins/com.adobe.flashplayer/.macromedia/Flash_Player/

Remove all permissions from the config.data file. I used root explorer. Video & sound should work in browser. Remember if you fix permissions it will undo this.


----------



## dragonsanus (Aug 17, 2011)

Jaxidian said:


> How exactly are you downloading to your phone? Chrome-to-Phone? Long-press? Neither of these will work. Go to that XDA page on your phone, login to XDA, and then single-click the file to download it. The PHP file probably has a 301/302 redirect which causes issues with "save as" functionalities. Additionally, you may need to change your browser's user agent.


Thanks! I was being lazy by using my phone instead of my laptop. I'll download now with my laptop.


----------



## Spartan051xKurtA (Jul 31, 2011)

"cornjigglies said:


> Don't remember where I saw this, but credit is due 2 someone. Your mileage may vary.
> 
> I installed newest flash from market, but think this works on other versions 2.
> 
> ...


This will work I do it on all the builds just make sure u start a video before u do this in root explorer and if u delete the data u will have to do it again

Sent from Oni section3 Epsilon Eridani system


----------

